# florida special



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

i had reef put out 3 years ago dove it after it was there 8 months it had 200 snapper on it about 10 inches long fished it twice this year no bites and nothing on the sonar but the reef what is wrong


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Either oil has settled on it or someone found it and mollested it thouroughly.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Fish don't stay in one place all the time. I have placed over a dozen reefs. Some had fish on them within hours, some haven't drew fish in years. Some have fish on them part time and other times don't. The reefs that I grouped together have drawn more fish than standalone units, but it seems the standalone units have drawn one or two big fish.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm going diving this weekend whats the # I'll check to see what the problem is :thumbsup:


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

when you 1st dove it you probably gave it away... anchored for almost an hour ?? on a weekend or Fri... right ?? Can't do that even just fishing..we've built close to a 100 chicken cage spots over last 10 years.. when we fish just drop 2 or 3 times when no boats aound.. 10 min. or less drop keepers on deck drop .. then we pull 1/4 mi off to ice fish, rerig. etc...


----------

